# تتبع المشاركات



## Michael (23 مارس 2011)

*سلام المسيح

هل من طريقة لتتبع المشاركات فور دخول المنتدى ؟ زى الفيس بوك كدة ؟

وشكرا
*


----------



## My Rock (23 مارس 2011)

مثل* المشاركات الجديدة* ؟


----------



## Michael (23 مارس 2011)

*تمام بس انا عاوز أتتبع مشاركاتي أنا بس، علشان منساش أرد على حد بموضوع مع زيادة المواضيع الى بشارك فيها.






*


----------



## My Rock (23 مارس 2011)

المواضيع المشترك بها تظهر في لوحة التحكم تحت قائمة المواضيع المسجل بها.
الفرق انه حالياً لا تظهر على شكل تنبيه كما هو في الفيس بوك، لكن هذه الخاصية ستضاف في المستقبل من قِبل الشركة التي تطور المنتدى (vBulletin)


----------



## Michael (23 مارس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> المواضيع المشترك بها تظهر في لوحة التحكم تحت قائمة المواضيع المسجل بها.



ممكن اللينك الى أقدر أدخل بية على الجزئية دي ؟


----------



## My Rock (23 مارس 2011)

عند دخولك للوحة التحكم يتظهر لك المواضيع المِشترك بها في أعلى الصفحة او عن طريق قائمة الإشتراكات


----------



## Michael (24 مارس 2011)

*للأسف لم اجد اى اشتراكات :-(
*


----------



## My Rock (24 مارس 2011)

حاول تحديد نوعية الإشتراك من خلال تعديل الخيارات و عند حقل *عرض الإشتراك الإفتراضي للمواضيع*


----------



## Michael (24 مارس 2011)

*عملت بس للاسف مفيش فايدة

لو تقدر تدخل عندى وتعملهالى تبقى مية مية ينوبك فيا ثواب
*


----------



## My Rock (24 مارس 2011)

اشتراكك صحيح 
المواضيع التي ستظهر هي المواضيع التي ستشارك بها من الآن فصاعداً


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (25 مارس 2011)

*مرحبا بك يا..................................*
مواضيعي | مشاركاتي | مواضيع لم يتم الرد عليها​ 

هل مثل هذه
اذا كانت مثل هذه فهذه اسكربت او كود يضاف للمنتدى
مع تحياتى​


----------



## Michael (25 مارس 2011)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> *مرحبا بك يا..................................*
> مواضيعي | مشاركاتي | مواضيع لم يتم الرد عليها​
> 
> هل مثل هذه
> ...


*
أيــــــــــــــــــوة

هو دة المطلــــــــــــــــوب*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (27 مارس 2011)

تم ارسال الكود اللازم لادارة المنتدى
مع محبتى


----------



## Michael (28 مارس 2011)

*شكراً لك يا ناجح ناصح جيد*


----------

